# Why Still No Hardcore Titles Made For Mobile?



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Why does this still happen? I'm pretty sure that this will sort itself out eventually, but it shouldn't be taking this long.

Not counting emulators, you can't find many immersive titles that you can really sink a large amount of time into. Minecraft, some older GTA games, some indie JRPGs, and some Gameloft ripoff titles is all that I can think of off the top of my head.

Surely there are gamers who already own these devices and wouldn't mind purchasing games on them. Do companies think that there own exist a casual userbase of these devices?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

There's plenty. Mass Effect: Infiltrator, Modern Combat, Dead Trigger, Need for Speed, Sega & Sonic All-Star Racing, Dead Space, Chaos Rings, Eternal Legacy, Gangstars, N.O.V.A and loads more.


----------



## WoJjTeK (Dec 23, 2013)

Lack of gaming controls , expectations of very low-prices discourage developers from putting a lot of effort into their games, small hardcore audience doesn't help either? I guess it's the case, every hardcore gamer usually buys a gaming console , and most of mobile phone owners are people who just want to play simple game while on the toilet/ in the bus / waiting in the queue or something. 
Maybe the situation will change, but developers would definitely start making such games if the sales were high , well it seems that they're not.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There's plenty. Mass Effect: Infiltrator, Modern Combat, Dead Trigger, Need for Speed, Sega & Sonic All-Star Racing, Dead Space, Chaos Rings, Eternal Legacy, Gangstars, N.O.V.A and loads more.


 

Lump all those Gameloft ripoff games into one category, and you'd see there aren't many.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Filthy Casuals
If you want hardcore gaming, get a hardcore PC or at least a console.
Don't come up in here with this mobile stuff. Thats like asking for a blu-ray film on VCR


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Lump all those Gameloft ripoff games into one category, and you'd see there aren't many.


By that logic, I can lump all the first-party Nintendo games into one pile and say that the 3DS has no games. Be realistic, in comparison to what we had, say, 10 years ago, the mobile market has evolved beyond expectations and will continue to do so expotentially as the number of users increases.


Black-Ice said:


> Filthy Casuals
> If you want hardcore gaming, get a hardcore PC or at least a console.
> Don't come up in here with this mobile stuff. Thats like asking for a blu-ray film on VCR


Mobile games don't have as much splendor as full-on console games most of the time, but that's only because the users aren't yet willing to pay for those meaningful experiences on mobile. Yet being the keyword.

There will be a time when both portable and home consoles will become completely obsoleted by their more advanced multi-purpose bretheren just like MP3 players, PDA's, PNA's and loads of other devices were. It's practically inevitable.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Filthy Casuals
> If you want hardcore gaming, get a hardcore PC or at least a console.
> Don't come up in here with this mobile stuff. Thats like asking for a blu-ray film on VCR


 

I'll have you know, I own a custom gaming PC with a FX-6350, an HD 7790, and 8GB of DDR3 memory. But I also own a smartphone and play games on it. What does that make me?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> I'll have you know, I own a custom gaming PC with a FX-6350, an HD 7790, and 8GB of DDR3 memory. But I also own a smartphone and play games on it. What does that make me?


 
A mudblood.
If we have the time and money to be taking smartphone gaming seriously, we have the time and money to be doing better things like abolishing poverty.


----------



## zeello (Dec 23, 2013)

Magic the Gathering has mobile games.
Mr. Driller and Sonic titles are ported to mobile.
There seem to be a plethora of driving games with licensed cars.
Ridge Racer Accelerated.
gamecenter means a crapton of games have leaderboards if not online play

why do you assume hardcore games don't exist on mobile?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> A mudblood.
> If we have the time and money to be taking smartphone gaming seriously, we have the time and money to be doing better things like abolishing poverty.


You're only mad because you realize that your handheld of choice has been outclassed by smartphones within a pictosecond of its release... no, that's actually not true - it was outclassed before it was even released. ;O;

Seriously though, mobile gaming is slowly growing into a full-blown industry and if you ask me, we should cheer it on. If mobile gaming evolves into a profitable business, we'll definitely see more gaming-oriented handsets and more games, and since variety is the spice of life, I'd like to see that happen.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're only mad because you realize that your handheld of choice has been outclassed by smartphones within a pictosecond of its release... no, that's actually not true - it was outclassed before it was even released. ;O;
> 
> Seriously though, mobile gaming is slowly growing into a full-blown industry and if you ask me, we should cheer it on. If mobile gaming evolves into a profitable business, we'll definitely see more gaming-oriented handsets and more games, and since variety is the spice of life, I'd like to see that happen.


 
First ya'll complain about graphics and quality of gaming with our current handhelds, then ya'll come up in here advocating Mobile gaming. Waddup with this shit yo?
Mobile gaming is the platform for the growing population of filthy casual plebians. It will be the downfall of gaming. And I will not stand for it Fox of the West, no sir. 
*salutes self*


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 23, 2013)

Because phones are terrible gaming devices? other than for casuals.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> A mudblood.
> If we have the time and money to be taking smartphone gaming seriously, we have the time and money to be doing better things like abolishing poverty.


 

So are you suggesting we go around calling everyone who game on mobile "filthy casuals"? Sure.

In fact, let's throw in dedicated handhelds into the mix as well. They also seem like a breeding ground for casuals.

How about all Nintendo gamers than, cause everyone knows the Wii U is casuals.

In fact, to be more hardcore, let's just exclude all console fans in generals, cause they aren't as hardcore as PC gamers. No actually, you aren't hardcore if you game on a normal PCs.

Everyone who doesn't game on a supercomputer or mainframe is a filthy casual. But not hardcore enough, it has to be a supercomputer you build yourself, from raw silicon.

<sarcasm>

Everyone who doesn't game on a supercomputer they build themselves from raw silicon is a filth casual!

</sarcasm>


----------



## soulrazor (Dec 23, 2013)

lack of buttons is my main reason for not spending money on games for phones too wierd imo

gta 3 with no buttons tomb raider with no buttons, just no


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> First ya'll complain about graphics and quality of gaming with our current handhelds, then ya'll come up in here advocating Mobile gaming. Waddup with this shit yo?
> Mobile gaming is the platform for the growing population of filthy casual plebians. It will be the downfall of gaming. And I will not stand for it Fox of the West, no sir.
> *salutes self*


 
And why would that be? What makes your 3DS or my PSVita any better a gaming device than a mobile other than the attached controls? Nothing, they're even based on the same hardware. They're literally the same in every respect _except_ software support, which will come eventually as more people embrace the emerging market.

It's not like the 3DS doesn't have casual games. Or the PSVita. Or any other console for that matter. Games are games and they're meant to be played and enjoyed - if you want more triple-A games on mobile then by all means, buy the _"bigger, better"_ games on mobile instead of Angry Birds and advocate buying them. When there's money to be made, developers will take advantage of that, both in terms of hardware and software.

I wouldn't say that mobile can easily compete with established consoles _today_, but it will be able to compete _eventually_ if certain conditions are met.


soulrazor said:


> lack of buttons is my main reason for not spending money on games for phones too wierd imo
> 
> gta 3 with no buttons tomb raider with no buttons, just no


So your main concern is the hardware, and that can be fixed by getting a controller or a device that has built-in controls like the Xperia Play or any of the Chinese gaming tablets. I don't think that buying a smartphone controller is any worse than buying a bloody Circlepad Pro - it's a tumour, but it's a comfy tumour.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> -Baseless conjecture with no valid points viewable-


 
All I could see there was the petty drivel of a casual, too lazy to make a real comeback and too lazy to game the real way.
When I want a round of Tekken with my mates, i'll take it on a HD console. Not bluetooth connected 20 fps phone Tekken. Thanks



Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't say that mobile can easily compete with established consoles _today_, but it will be able to compete _eventually_ if certain conditions are met.


 
The road to having everything conveniently done with half the maximum effort on one computerised system is only a road to ruin.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> All I could see there was the petty drivel of a casual, too lazy to make a real comeback and too lazy to game the real way.
> When I want a round of Tekken with my mates, i'll take it on a HD console. Not bluetooth connected 20 fps phone Tekken. Thanks


 
<sacrasm> You filthy casual! If you're not gaming on a custom supercomputer, you're not a true gamer! Supercomputer Gaming Master Race!!!!! And you have to control your games with direct computer-mind interface devices. Controllers are for filthy casuals!</sarcasm>


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2013)

Games on smartphones with only touch screens are just too hard to actually play and enjoy. Simple as that, I hate on touch buttons, feels so clumsy and I usually ditch it in minutes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> <sacrasm> You filthy casual! If you're not gaming on a custom supercomputer, you're not a true gamer! Supercomputer Gaming Master Race!!!!! And you have to control your games with direct computer-mind interface devices. Controllers are for filthy casuals!</sarcasm>


 
As they say on your beloved anon derp-chan, art thou enraged?
Foxi is providing a meaningful conversation, you're just spouting more plebian drivel


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The road to having everything conveniently done with half the maximum effort on one computerised system is only a road to ruin.


You mean the road to not having to tag along with a bag to carry all your electronics in.

Imagine living in a world where you have to carry a camera, a GPS, a PDA, an MP3 player, an MP4 player, a laptop, a modem, a phone and a gaming system with you at all times when you're outside. That's _"10-or-so years ago"_. Now all this stuff is done by one device - a smartphone. Embrace it, it makes your life _so_ much easier.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You mean the road to not having to tag along with a bag to carry all your electronics in.
> 
> Imagine living in a world where you have to carry a camera, a GPS, a PDA, an MP3 player, an MP4 player, a laptop, a phone and a gaming system with you at all times when you're outside. That's _"12-15 years ago"_. Now all this stuff is done by one device - a smartphone. Embrace it, it makes your life _so_ much easier.


 
All it takes is one button in a boardroom and all those things are gone. All it takes is DRM from guys like Microsoft when they control your whole E-life and there's no alternative. The easier it is, the easier it is to exploit.
Mobile gaming is a downgrade, a lazy option, the casual option. An option that will lead to Angry birds turbo HD being game of the year.


----------



## soulrazor (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So your main concern is the hardware, and that can be fixed by getting a controller or a device that has built-in controls like the Xperia Play or any of the Chinese gaming tablets. I don't think that buying a smartphone controller is any worse than buying a bloody Circlepad Pro - it's a tumour, but it's a comfy tumour.


 
Xperia play would be my choice for a phone gaming device yes(if i didn't have any handheld ), but i still prefer to have a handheld and my phone with me then just a phone for gaming.



Foxi4 said:


> You mean the road to not having to tag along with a bag to carry all your electronics in.
> 
> Imagine living in a world where you have to carry a camera, a GPS, a PDA, an MP3 player, an MP4 player, a laptop, a modem, a phone and a gaming system with you at all times when you're outside. That's _"10-or-so years ago"_. Now all this stuff is done by one device - a smartphone. Embrace it, it makes your life _so_ much easier.



agree with that but i dont mind carring only one more device if it is a gaming exclusive device (usualy i wear my over coat and put my vita/3ds there)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> All it takes is one button in a boardroom and all those things are gone. All it takes is DRM from guys like Microsoft when they control your whole E-life and there's no alternative. The easier it is, the easier it is to exploit.
> Mobile gaming is a downgrade, a lazy option, the casual option. An option that will lead to Angry birds turbo HD being game of the year.


Uh-huh. I redirect you to what happens in the eighties when the multitude of completely different systems that couldn't interact with each other in any way caused the entire gaming market to crash under the weight of expensive software, expensive machines and a _"guess which system will actually work out?"_ game customers were unwilling to take part in. Integration is, to some extent, an answer to those problems.

...and don't get me wrong - I'm not talking about a single system to rule them all. All that'd breed would be monopoly. Even in the smartphone market there's still the defining choice of the OS.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> As they say on your beloved anon derp-chan, art thou enraged?
> Foxi is providing a meaningful conversation, you're just spouting more plebian drivel


 

Fine, I'll take the argument in a civilized direction.

What does a dedicated handheld have a smartphone or tablet?

Graphics: Mobile wins. The newest mobile chips are 3 times more powerful than the Vita, and over 30 times more powerful than the 3DS.

Controls: Mobile wins. You can use a bluetooth gamepad of any brand, a usb gamepad via an OTG cable, or even a bluetooth keyboard. Much more choices and customization.

Convenience: Mobile wins. Mobile is computer in your pocket. They can do way more other than gaming.

Game selection: Mobile wins. Emulators allow you to play almost all older console games in existence.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Uh-huh. I redirect you to what happens in the eighties where the multitude of completely different systems that couldn't interact with each other in any way caused the entire gaming market to crash under the weight of expensive software, expensive machines and a _"guess which system will actually work out?"_ game customers were unwilling to take part in. Integration is, to some extent, an answer to those problems.


 
I dont want to be paying £400 for a decent HTC phone because Casual's have decided Android is the new Nintendo.
I dont want to cry buckets when my £400 casual gaming phone is stolen by some thugs in the street, 
I dont want the world and everything we do to be overrun by casuals on segways playing COD on their phones,
I dont want a world where there's only 1 of everything that does everything because its easier, that's the casual world of no variety and low standards. 
I'm not about that life


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Because you touch yourself at night.

/thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I dont want to be paying £400 for a decent HTC phone because Casual's have decided Android is the new Nintendo.
> I dont want to cry buckets when my £400 casual gaming phone is stolen by some thugs in the street,
> I dont want the world and everything we do to be overrun by casuals on segways playing COD on their phones,
> I dont want a world where there's only 1 of everything that does everything because its easier, that's the casual world of no variety and low standards.
> I'm not about that life


Nobody's forcing you to buy an expensive smartphone - I got my dual-core, Adreno 330-equipped phone for $20 on a contract. Everything you've just said applies to consoles as well by the way - they can be stolen, they are overran by _"CoD Segway People"_ if that's what you think of them and on top of that, smartphones do not introduce samey-ness - quite the opposite. Handheld consoles within a given family are exactly the same while smartphones are tailored to the user's needs while still working within one ecosystem, which makes them more versatile devices.

*EDIT:* Before you mention that _"You had to get a contract though!"_, I could've bought it without a contract for just about $233, which is just about as much as your average console.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Kirito.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Fine, I'll take the argument in a civilized direction.
> 
> What does a dedicated handheld have a smartphone or tablet?
> 
> ...


 
Graphics: 



Spoiler: Mobile COD














Spoiler: Elite COD










 
Controls: Dont ever come up in here and say a mobile feels better than a nice control pad

Convenience: JUST ABOUT TO FINISH THE BOSS.....oh wait my mum just called me, damn it.
There's a fine line between convenience and laziness. Why not merge every single clothes shop into one for convenience? Why not merge McDonalds, KFC nd Burger King into one shop for convenience? Why not merge every country in the world into one master nation for convenience?

Game Selection: Dont use emulators as your excuse for game selection. Thats poor. You want gameboy advance games? Play a game boy advance. If anything, my PSP is the master portable since I have almost every emulator possible on there, gee I could have thousands of games, such a library. wow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Convenience: JUST ABOUT TO FINISH THE BOSS.....oh wait my mum just called me, damn it.


 
Just wanted to say, unless you're playing some super shitty/poorly developed game, it will always pause when a call/text/something else interrupts gameplay.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Just wanted to say, unless you're playing some super shitty/poorly developed game, it will always pause when a call/text/something else interrupts gameplay.


 
Point still remains the same. Calls and texts and whatsapp shouldn't interrupt my gameplay.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Point still remains the same. Calls and texts and whatsapp shouldn't interrupt my gameplay.


 
>Implying they don't interrupt you when playing console/PC/handheld games.

I dunno about you, but if someone calls me while I'm playing something I fucking pause the game and answer.


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Convenience: JUST ABOUT TO FINISH THE BOSS.....oh wait my mum just called me, damn it.
> There's a fine line between convenience and laziness. Why not merge every single clothes shop into one for convenience? Why not merge McDonalds, KFC nd Burger King into one shop for convenience? Why not merge every country in the world into one master nation for convenience?
> 
> Game Selection: Dont use emulators as your excuse for game selection. Thats poor. You want gameboy advance games? Play a game boy advance. If anything, my PSP is the master portable since I have almost every emulator possible on there, gee I could have thousands of games, such a library. wow


 
You can't compare a specific game. Find me a Vita game that looks better than this:







Controls, plug in a bluetooth gamepad. Bluetooth keyboard. Bluetooth *insert input device here*. Mobile will always be better in terms of input devices as you can use anything. Even the Dualshock 4.

Use airplane mode while gaming, problem solved. What happens when you get called when you're on a dedicated handheld? You still have to drop your game and answer.

If you carry around every single system a mobile can emulate, it'll probably be more than a single person can carry.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Implying they don't interrupt you when playing console/PC/handheld games.
> 
> I dunno about you, but if someone calls me while I'm playing something I fucking pause the game and answer.


 
You answer every single call you get when in your zone? You must not get much calls tommy boy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You answer every single call you get when in your zone? You must not get much calls tommy boy.


 
 What? I answer every call because it's fucking polite, and because I have a job and friends who, y'know, call me sometimes. I guess that just doesn't apply to you


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> _*Demagogy*_


Well done showing a game from 2007 made for a system that no longer exists in comparison to a contemporary game. It's a PocketPC version of COD _(that I actually quite enjoyed)_ from a time long gone, here's what COD would actually look like if Activision felt like making a proper one on Mobile:

Close enough to the console equivalent for ya? And that's just Gameloft - Activision would've done a far better job at this.

As for your other points:

I assume that you _don't_ know that smartphone games can simply sit comfortably in a paused state in the background _or_ you don't know how to turn off the phone function, huh? Because guess what - even on a console, you can be interrupted by a variety of factors, forcing you to put the system down.
You're mixing convenience with monopoly. There's a variety of smartphone OS'es and smartphone makes - you still have a variety of choices. It's not like merging fast food chains, it's rather like extending their menu to contain more items.
The games selection grows expotentially with the number of users. The 3DS had no selection at one point. The PSVita had no selection at one point. This problem is not only on Mobile, it's on any platform ever. The games pop up as long as they sell.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> You can't compare a specific game. Find me a Vita game that looks better than this:


 

Ok: 



Spoiler: Sexy










 


Dradynosagequa said:


> Controls, plug in a bluetooth gamepad. Bluetooth keyboard. Bluetooth *insert input device here*. Mobile will always be better in terms of input devices as you can use anything. Even the Dualshock 4.


 


Spoiler: Bluetooth Gamepad wow










Not today mate



Dradynosagequa said:


> Use airplane mode while gaming, problem solved. What happens when you get called when you're on a dedicated handheld? You still have to drop your game and answer.


 
That's "inconvenient" 



Dradynosagequa said:


> If you carry around every single system a mobile can emulate, it'll probably be more than a single person can carry.


 
My master emulating PSP is still better in every way.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Spoiler: Bluetooth Gamepad wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Gee, lemme google the ugliest bluetooth controller and apply that logic to every controller!"

Don't mind me, having fun playing shit on my phone with this




and this


----------



## Dradynosagequa (Dec 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> That's "inconvenient"
> 
> 
> 
> My master emulating PSP is still better in every way.


 

That Vita game looks so ugly. Such low res textures. No particle effects. No water simulation. No DX11. Lack of anti-aliasing. Nothing compared to Crysis 3 running on a Windows tablet.

Let me see a full speed DS emulator on PSP.


----------



## Dork (Dec 23, 2013)

Hardware wise, mobile gaming will only get better and it will eventually produce console/PC like visuals if not already.

I disapprove of mobile gaming for other reasons. When publishers decide to "reach a wider audience" outside of its respective niche, it usually involves the casualization of said game, by dumbing it down, resulting in a lesser quality game. The reason mobile devices aren't considered "hardcore" or however way you want to put it is that they are not dedicated gaming machines and are generally made for other uses. I really don't think the majority of people who buy smartphones didn't buy it for the primary purpose of playing games, these are the kind of people who buy time-waster games like Angry Birds or something that they can play on the get-go.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> That Vita game looks so ugly. Such low res textures. No particle effects. No water simulation. No DX11. Lack of anti-aliasing. Nothing compared to Crysis 3 running on a Windows tablet.
> 
> Let me see a full speed DS emulator on PSP.


 
DS's are practically still mainstream. You dont even need a DS emulator, thats just silly. 


Tom Bombadildo said:


> insert ps3 controller here


You cant seriously be laughing at the greatest advancement in gaming controllers, the father of comfortable gaming: The dualshock?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2013)

Emulation as a whole is not an argument on any platform - if a given platform doesn't have games that allow it to stand on its own two feet and has to rely on backwards compatibility or emulation to be worthwhile then the platform is crap.

As much as I like retro games, I don't treat the capability of emulating other platforms as a selling point because all emulation proves is that those other platforms were miles better than the one you're using now. Emulating is a matter of convenience as it allows you to carry one platform instead of multiple platforms, but it's not the core experience of a given platform.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 24, 2013)

Disregarding the obvious troll in the room...
The kinds of games you're thinking about require a controller and not many people have figured out how not to need one and have such a 'hardcore' game, whatever that means. There are a few, I just can't name them because they're not my thing.
OTOH, Starbase Orion, Agricola, Le Havre, Caylus, etc are pretty hardcore. Just not the usual hardcore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2013)

My Vita games should be at the same graphical standard as my high end PC games if not then fucking garbage 0/blue would not play.

God this thread is a goddamn goofy goober.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 24, 2013)

The fuck is a hardcore?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> The fuck is a hardcore?


 

You ever eat an apple and get to the middle?

It's that thing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 24, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> The fuck is a hardcore?


 
porn


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 24, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> That Vita game looks so ugly. Such low res textures. No particle effects. No water simulation. No DX11. Lack of anti-aliasing. Nothing compared to Crysis 3 running on a Windows tablet.
> 
> Let me see a full speed DS emulator on PSP.


 

Wait, so that screenshot of Uncharted on Vita looked terrible to you, but you'd be just fine playing DS games streched onto a tablet screen? :\


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm thinking Developers hate money, so that's why mainstream titles never hit mobile devices... that's why we are stuck with Angry Birds and Candy Crush Saga all up in our faces. :/


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Hardware wise, mobile gaming will only get better and it will eventually produce console/PC like visuals if not already.
> 
> I disapprove of mobile gaming for other reasons. When publishers decide to "reach a wider audience" outside of its respective niche, it usually involves the casualization of said game, by dumbing it down, resulting in a lesser quality game. The reason mobile devices aren't considered "hardcore" or however way you want to put it is that they are not dedicated gaming machines and are generally made for other uses. I really don't think the majority of people who buy smartphones didn't buy it for the primary purpose of playing games, these are the kind of people who buy time-waster games like Angry Birds or something that they can play on the get-go.


 
I bought my Galaxy S4 because of it's gaming and emulator potential. The hardware is brutal for a phone.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 24, 2013)

My n7100 have awesome graphical games and I even control most games with my  ds3(dual shock 3). I have bought the bards tale, modern combat 4, nova 3, the dark knight rises  and a ton of other games of all categories. But I have never actually finished a single one of them.  Played them for an hour at most then forgot about them. Only one I actually played for  couple of hours I dead trigger.  Just to slay some zombies every now and then. I maybe have spent 60 hours of gaming on my phone. On my 3ds I have spent around 960 hours.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 24, 2013)

@OP: let's see. I think there are multiple factors. Most of them are already mentioned, but I'll list them anyway...

* controls. a touchpad simply isn't the same as buttons, and that makes a huge difference. Games will have to be tailored to that...in the same way that the wii had motion controls, actually. Also take into account that a phone is more expensive than the average game controller -> there is no way someone is really frantic about button mashing (especially if the only button is a glass screen).
* who is the consumer? On a gaming handheld, you know that everyone buys the things to play games. In other words: as a game designer, you just look at the sales to make a good guess of your potential buyers. But people buy mobiles (both smartphones and tablets) for all sorts of reasons.
* lack of standard. No standard OS or version (iOS, Android, windows mobile) and a wide variety of hardware on each device.
* no quality control. As mentioned early in the thread, there are actually plenty of hardcore titles. It's just that they're buried under clones, small projects and all other sorts of things you may or may not call games. Take a look at history: a direct reason the NES became popular after the great video game crash was nintendo's quality seal of aprovement. You just couldn't make games and put it on a NES cartridge and sell it. There were quality guidelines to follow. But on the google store, I have only other user's opinions to know if something is good or bad.
* overly competition. Emulators play a large role in this one. Why would you shell out 50 bucks for a hardcore title if there are dozens of games from somewhere last gen that you haven't played (and on which you know in advance it'll play without hiccups)? And it's not like there's much of a wow-factor on a small screen anyway.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 24, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> Fine, I'll take the argument in a civilized direction.
> 
> What does a dedicated handheld have a smartphone or tablet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2013)

Dradynosagequa said:


> That Vita game looks so ugly. Such low res textures. No particle effects. No water simulation. No DX11. Lack of anti-aliasing. Nothing compared to Crysis 3 running on a Windows tablet.
> 
> Let me see a full speed DS emulator on PSP.


Dx11 on a Windows tablet, at 60fps. Either you're lying or you wasted a shit ton of money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2013)

JayRo said:


> I'm thinking Developers hate money, so that's why mainstream titles never hit mobile devices... that's why we are stuck with Angry Birds and Candy Crush Saga all up in our faces. :/


 

Because Angry Birds and Candy Crush don't make money?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2013)

Well 





Guild McCommunist said:


> Because Angry Birds and Candy Crush don't make money?


everyone i know plays the free versions. Money is too tight to spend real money in-game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2013)

JayRo said:


> Well
> everyone i know plays the free versions. Money is too tight to spend real money in-game.


 

...And the free version has ads which generate them revenue.

Rovio made fucking gangbangers over Angry Birds. That's why it's literally everywhere.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 24, 2013)

It only possible when people realize that all Angry Bird game are the same, they just change custom so they start to get bore.
And when people stop buying new Angry Bird game, mobilegame developer will start thinking about hardcore gamer.
Too bad that scenario will not likely gonna happen so stick with your pc or console.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2013)

Spoiler: mfw I see people having fun with their phones











 
Besides the fact that there are "hardcore" titles on phones, as people have already pointed out, there's less of them because mobile controls don't really lend themselves well to precision (imagine trying to play DMC 3 with an iPhone and then cry). Touch controls are better for simpler, more casual games.

Plus, since everyone and their dog owns a phone these days, it makes more sense to develop games that everyone and their dog can play.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 24, 2013)

I used to help take care of this older lady who played Bejeweled all day, every day, and she was pretty damn good at it. And by all day, I mean from 8 when I got there until about 6 when I left after cleaning up. She'd sit in front of the TV, and just Bejewl all day.

So yeah, I kind of don't pay attention to "hardcore" and "casual.". Obviously some games were designed for more leisurely play - for less demanding input and an easier ride. But that granny takes something most consider casual and plays it like it's part of her medication.

She also plays Kablooie pretty impressively.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think gaming on a handheld is fine as it is and dont have a problem with it.  Gaming on a phone as far as im concerned is meant to be aimed at people with only 5 minutes play time here and there.  I dont think its meant to be a hardcore device.  

If i spend 5 minutes on the crapper, something like a few games of Bejeweled Blitz, Jetpack Joyride, Temple Run 2, Beach Buggy Blitz, Candy Crush etc are all I really want to mess around with.  Those games know their places on a mobile phone, they know they are go to games to kill a couple of minutes and Im perfectly fine with that.  

Your not going to get "hardcore" games as it were because the devices dont suit it.  Phones will continue to get more powerful but they are still touchscreen devices.  and a touchscreen device does not suit gaming which needs quick, precise controls. 

And as for lumbering around a clip on controller or some other monstrosity for a mobile phone well...


----------



## filfat (Dec 24, 2013)

WoJjTeK said:


> Lack of gaming controls , expectations of very low-prices discourage developers from putting a lot of effort into their games, small hardcore audience doesn't help either? I guess it's the case, every hardcore gamer usually buys a gaming console , and most of mobile phone owners are people who just want to play simple game while on the toilet/ in the bus / waiting in the queue or something.
> Maybe the situation will change, but developers would definitely start making such games if the sales were high , well it seems that they're not.


 
*cough* Xperia Play *cough*


----------



## WoJjTeK (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah i knew it would be brought up. As far as I know it's the only phone that has gaming controls, and is owned by how much percent of mobile phone users? 0.03%? It's the same story as with gaming consoles expansion packs. Look how many games were developed to support f.e. Circle Pad Pro... Everyone develops for things that everyone has and everyone has touch screen, and thats it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 25, 2013)

So what do you people consider hardcore? Call of doodie?


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 25, 2013)

WoJjTeK said:


> Yeah i knew it would be brought up. As far as I know it's the only phone that has gaming controls, and is owned by how much percent of mobile phone users? 0.03%? It's the same story as with gaming consoles expansion packs. Look how many games were developed to support f.e. Circle Pad Pro... Everyone develops for things that everyone has and everyone has touch screen, and thats it.


 
No, everybody don't have!

I don't have.
I don't have the device, nor do I subscribe to the service that is required to get the things you want on that device.

So that makes you wrong!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 25, 2013)

WoJjTeK said:


> Yeah i knew it would be brought up. As far as I know it's the only phone that has gaming controls, and is owned by how much percent of mobile phone users? 0.03%? It's the same story as with gaming consoles expansion packs. Look how many games were developed to support f.e. Circle Pad Pro... Everyone develops for things that everyone has and everyone has touch screen, and thats it.


 
There's only two things you're missing here:

You can buy a controller separately, some even nicely fold when you don't need'em
For all those games that do not have controller support, there's touch emulation
There's literally _nothing_ stopping you from playing your Android games without ever having to use the touchscreen in-game.


----------



## WoJjTeK (Dec 26, 2013)

I didn't know that there's that touch emulation thingy , so you are right on that point, but let's not forget that games not developed with controller support are aiming for the simpliest control schemes possible. Look at Rayman Jungle Run - they don't even allow you to move Rayman with arrows, you can just jump and punch ( maybe more, I haven't finished this game yet ). My point is just that developers will create games that everybody can play on every device , how many people own bluetooth controller for theirs? And I have only seen one ( I'm talking about my personal experience ) hardcore game that managed to pull off good controls using touch screen - Dead Space . It is just hard to create a game that requires a lot of 'buttons' that will be suitable for touchscreen players. I can't imagine playing f.e. Resident Evil on my phone - it requires at least 4 arrows, 3 buttons and menu button. With a bluetooth controller it would be just like playing on a portable console , but devs will not create a game just for this very small controller-userbase, when everyone also expects the price to be less than 5$. It's just not profitable.

SickPuppy
Holy shit man, you made my entire argument wrong. Get outta this thread and leavemealone ;(


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Dec 26, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> A mudblood.
> If we have the time and money to be taking smartphone gaming seriously, we have the time and money to be doing better things like abolishing poverty.


 


Who wants to abolish poverty?


----------

